# Compiling A Kernel

## lateralus01

OK I've had use the alternate installation method to install Gentoo because the kernels will not recognize my partition table and I used fdisk, it would wipe my hard drive and I can't have that.  So I'm using openSUSE to install Gentoo because it can read my partitions just fine.  So far, the installation has gone pretty smoothly but now I have to compile a kernel and I've never done that before so I have a few questions:

1.  Very Important***  How do I make sure this new kernel can read my partition table like openSUSE can?

2.  How do I find out what processor family my processor comes from? (lntel Core2 Duo CPU T7100 1.8 GHz)

3.  How do I find out what file systems I use and how do I make sure I don't compile them as modules (Apparently Gentoo won't boot if I do)

Here's What I know about how openSUSE partitioned my hard drive:

dev/sda1  extended

swap    dev/sda5

root     dev/sda6   ext3

home    dev/sda7    ext3

windows   dev/sda2   

Command (m for help): p

Disk sda: 200.0 GB, 200049647616 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 24321 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

  sda1           13968       24321    83168505    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

  sda5           13968       14229     2104483+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

So If anyone knows the answer to any of these questions please help me out,

thanks,

Lateralus01

----------

## Section_8

Your problem is probably that the aging kernel on the gentoo 2007.0 livecd doesn't support your SATA controller, not with your partition table.   The usual work around for that is to install from a newer, non-gentoo livecd as you have done.  When you emerge and compile an up to date kernel, you should be able to configure it to support your hard drive.

I don't think you said whether you are doing a 32 or 64 bit install.  I recently did a 64 bit install on an Intel Core2 E6750 system and picked "Intel Core2 / newer Xeon" as the Processor Family in my kernel.  I'm still not certain if that was the optimal choice, but it certainly boots and runs.

You can choose whichever filesystem you prefer for your partitions.  I use ext3 for most of mine, and that is probably the most popular choice here (although  I certainly have no data to back that up).  You can't configure your root partition's filesystem as a module, or you will create a catch-22 situation at bootup: the kernel would have to load the filesystem module from the root partition before it could read the root partition.  If you want to use a different filesystem for other partitions, that filesystem can be configured as a module.

----------

## lateralus01

 *Section_8 wrote:*   

> Your problem is probably that the aging kernel on the gentoo 2007.0 livecd doesn't support your SATA controller, not with your partition table.   The usual work around for that is to install from a newer, non-gentoo livecd as you have done.  When you emerge and compile an up to date kernel, you should be able to configure it to support your hard drive.
> 
> I don't think you said whether you are doing a 32 or 64 bit install.  I recently did a 64 bit install on an Intel Core2 E6750 system and picked "Intel Core2 / newer Xeon" as the Processor Family in my kernel.  I'm still not certain if that was the optimal choice, but it certainly boots and runs.
> 
> You can choose whichever filesystem you prefer for your partitions.  I use ext3 for most of mine, and that is probably the most popular choice here (although  I certainly have no data to back that up).  You can't configure your root partition's filesystem as a module, or you will create a catch-22 situation at bootup: the kernel would have to load the filesystem module from the root partition before it could read the root partition.  If you want to use a different filesystem for other partitions, that filesystem can be configured as a module.

 

32-bit install sorry,  I'll try the Core2 /newer Xeon family thanks

----------

## djdunn

you have ext3 partitions and probably ntfs partitions for windows

ext3 is defacto standard for linux

you will probably have to enable ntfs if you want to mount that drive.

you can use

cat /proc/cpuinfo

to see your cpu information

and the command lspci will list your other hardware so you can enable them in the kernel too

you may probably want to use another linux liveCD to boot as long as you can get a command prompt with the cd the install will be identical to the install in the handbook

----------

## d2_racing

If you still need some documentation, you can read this great howto : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-539024.html

----------

## Dachnaz

As far as your Gentoo kernel being able to access your SATA (or even SCSI, maybe) drive(s), make sure you select the right things in the kernel menuconfig. Check

```
Device Drivers --->

   SCSI device support --->

      [*] SCSI disk support

      [*] SCSI low-level drivers -->

         (In here select any drivers you may need depending on your hardware.)

   <*> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers --->

      (In here, again, select drivers you might need for your hardware. This will be dependent on your motherboard.)
```

If you have a newer motherboard, chances are the Gentoo LiveCD kernel didn't have the drivers to read your disk. Make sure these options are stars and not Ms, to build them into the kernel and not as modules.

----------

## djdunn

it takes some time to build your own kernel, but imho its better than using genkernel you get a smaller kernel with exactly what you need and you learn a lot about the physical hardware of your system and that alone is worth it.  Once you know your system, I believe you will get so much more from your computer.

the last thing you want is a bloated kernel.

and best of all you begin to understand and respect the limitations and strengths of your computer

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

Kernel question, so moved here.

----------

